# Reprogramming Colored Buttons



## cryan100

I'm a newby, so sorry if this info is readily avaiable or rudimentary. My 722 remote was perfect in that the yellow and blue buttons were page up and page down. The 922 remote changed those button functions. Please advise where I can find instructions to get the yellow and blue buttons programmed to page-up and page-down. This is killing me because the actual page-up and page-down buttons are located absurdly high on the remote and right next to the tv-power button. THANK YOU in advance for your help.


----------



## garygaryj

To my knowledge, you can not change the color button functionality yourself on the VIP 922 remotes. What you are looking for (yellow/blue page up/down) might be a potential good suggestion for a guide-context-sensitive improvement for a future release. I have also found the page up/down buttons to be fairly inconvenient.

It doesn't appear that Dish has a comprehensive place to discover all of the functions outside of the help provided from the Menu > Help? But the help is less than you might wish. There is an incomplete set of short-cuts on the experimental wikibooks entry: 
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/VIP_922/Dish_Network


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Unfortunately I'm not aware of any way to program those buttons for other functions.

In the EPG, for example, they appear to be fixed in the GUI for specific functions, so that might be part of the reason they don't allow re-programming since it would conflict.


----------



## cryan100

Thank you for info; this will save me time in terms of researching a solutio) remote controls. Is there a favorite out there and in your opinion, is it worth switching to non-Dish remote. Are there Factory Remote functions that just can't be replicated or should i say, ergonomically replicated, by a non-Dish controller.

Thanks again


----------



## olguy

Harmony One or Harmony 700. You can program the keys about anyway you want. The One has no color buttons while the 700 does. Unfortunately somewhere along the way the codes for the color buttons that Harmony has are wrong for the blue and yellow buttons. They both have Page Up and Page Down keys that are in a good location. Once programmed they are great.


----------



## cryan100

Are these Harmony remotes UHF? Have to admit I love the UHF over the IR. THANKS for your input. chas


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I see a lot of people swear by the Harmony remotes. I typically am happy with the remote that comes with my devices in most cases... though I did have an "old" digital OTA tuner that was a clearance item that came with a horrible remote.

I like my Dish remotes just fine... and the only thing I use them for besides the Dish receiver is to control the volume up/down and mute on my audio receiver for convenience.

For everything else I just keep all my remotes next to each other on the table.


----------



## olguy

cryan100 said:


> Are these Harmony remotes UHF? Have to admit I love the UHF over the IR. THANKS for your input. chas


I'm not aware of any UHF universal remote that will work with a Dish box. There may be some but I don't know about them. The only advantage I can think of for UHF is if you have a TV that interferes with the IR signal.



Stewart Vernon said:


> For everything else I just keep all my remotes next to each other on the table.


Extremely low WAF in the olguy household. :lol:

And besides I like the one button everything on with the Harmony. I have everything on it. TV, 922, A/V receiver, blu-ray, Revue and WD TV Live Hub. Simplifies switching sources. And this old man only has 1 remote to keep track of which is a plus all unto itself:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

olguy said:


> And besides I like the one button everything on with the Harmony. I have everything on it. TV, 922, A/V receiver, blu-ray, Revue and WD TV Live Hub. Simplifies switching sources. And this old man only has 1 remote to keep track of which is a plus all unto itself:lol:


I'm usually a gadget person... and like new things... but I'm sometimes "old-fashioned"... so I have a mix. I might have the latest Dish receiver, but will still use my oldest remote in my remote lineup and have a stack of remotes on the table


----------

